# 2005 Colnago CT2 HP vs. C50



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I am looking at the 2005 Colnago CT2 HP with a sloping top tube. It has a titanium triangle made out of 6A1/4V and a carbon rear triangle. I am really leaning toward this frame, but want some opinions on it versus a 2005 C50.

Right now, most of my riding is done for fitness, but my average mph on a 30 mile ride is almost 20. I used to race very seriously, and am thinking about getting back into it, with a focus on road racing, then time trialing, and last but not least, criteriums. I used to do a ton of criteriums, but think I might stay away from them because of the crash factor. So, CT2 HP or C50?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a CT1 w/ Bstay (exact same as CT2, but with 1" steerer) and a dreamplus w/ Bstay. I raced 2.5 seasons on the CT1 before getting the dream. I must say, for a pure racing application, the dreamplus is a bit better. stiffer, more responsive, and less expensive if crashed. I don't think I'd ever race a C50 on my coin. The C50 may well be my next bike, but it wouldn't be raced.


----------



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

*Depends on what type of racing.*

It really depends on what type of racing you are planning to do. I have had all three: the dream +, the Ct1 and the C-50. The best bike for crits would be the dream+. the best for road races would be the CT1 or the C-50. WIth the exception of crits, I would not be afraid to race a CT1 or a C-50 because they are fully repairable. The dream + would be the least repairable due to the fact that it is aluminum. A friend of mine backed over his C-40 and sent it in to Maestro. 6 months and $700 later, he had what looked like a brand new frame! Bottom line is...You cannot go wrong with ANY Colnago!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

I was surprised that I felt more of the road on the CT2 that the C50. I haven't ridden much in the way of titanium and I just expected it to be springy-er than it was and dampen the vibration more than it did. The C50 felt more like a magic carpet ride, though under hard braking on a steep and bumpy road, the back end hopped quite a bit... Could have been due to my panic-braking.


----------



## atlrider (Nov 17, 2004)

*Dream - no regrets*

I was considering the CT2 in '05 and my LBS recommended the Dream HP. I would have described my expected use of the bike the same way you do: mostly training, but interested in racing as well. I don't have experience with the C50, which I'm sure is a great bike, but if you're looking for a bike to race, you shouldn't totally disregard the Dream HP. It may be aluminum, but it rides great. The carbon rear triangle does an excellent job smoothing out the ride. And the bike is super stiff. As far as titanium goes, the CT2 is top of the line for stiffness, but it still can't compete with the Dream frame.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

atlrider said:


> I was considering the CT2 in '05 and my LBS recommended the Dream HP. I would have described my expected use of the bike the same way you do: mostly training, but interested in racing as well. I don't have experience with the C50, which I'm sure is a great bike, but if you're looking for a bike to race, you shouldn't totally disregard the Dream HP. It may be aluminum, but it rides great. The carbon rear triangle does an excellent job smoothing out the ride. And the bike is super stiff. As far as titanium goes, the CT2 is top of the line for stiffness, but it still can't compete with the Dream frame.


I found the CT2 and the Dream HP to be remarkably similar in "ride quality."
I did not commit to this in an earlier post, but I would say that the Dream HP would be ideal for a racing Colnago... Just ask the Navigators Insurance pro cycling team.


----------

